# Capella cappuccino



## DougP (30/11/15)

Urgently looking for 200 to 300 ml of anybody has
Must be V1


----------



## shaunnadan (30/11/15)

check with kiran from vape cartel


----------



## DougP (30/11/15)

Tried him sadly nothing and Atomic, Skyblue and Valley Vapor


----------



## DougP (30/11/15)

Bump


----------

